# WWII Nose Art



## Cale (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey there,
anyone here able to help me out with some nose art enquiries?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2006)

well that depends what you're after, if you go to the picture albums we already have a nose art gallery that might help..........


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2006)

Kind of a vague request. Are you looking for nose-art in general or something specific?


----------



## Cale (Aug 25, 2006)

Im looking for Nose Art from Lancasters WWII. Based in Britain


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

any particular lancs?


----------



## bomber (Aug 25, 2006)

Cale said:


> Im looking for Nose Art from Lancasters WWII. Based in Britain




Yeh aren't we all, and in colour if anyones got any....

Simon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

colour ones are exceptionally rare, however there are plenty of black and white out there, like i say is there any in particular you're after? there are plenty of the lanc in our album's nose art section if you wanna go look............


----------



## Cale (Aug 27, 2006)

Black and White is fine. Yes I looked in the section your reffered to and cant find what I am looking for. Im thinking I may have all there is to find. This place was a last stop. I have possesion of quite a few just not a lot of exactly what I am looking for.
thanks though


----------

